# VRTheme zips not working with TWRP recovery



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Can anyone help out on this? It says it flashes in TWRP but when you reboot, the files didnt change. If you flash with CWR, works fine. Anyone know why? Works with other versions of TWRP like for the gnex.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Time to ask Dees_troy on freenode


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

nhat said:


> Time to ask Dees_troy on freenode


Is that the creator of it?


----------



## pimpmaneaton (Mar 31, 2012)

Most of the time if a vrtheme doesn't install it's because of the dynamically linked zipalign binary that's being used. If you simply replace the dynamically linked zipalign binary with the static binary linked below, it will work just fine.

http://techerrata.co...lities/zipalign

Works on my vrtheme for both SGS3 and Kindle Fire using TWRP 2.2.2.1


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

pimpmaneaton said:


> Most of the time if a vrtheme doesn't install it's because of the dynamically linked zipalign binary that's being used. If you simply replace the dynamically linked zipalign binary with the static binary linked below, it will work just fine.
> 
> http://techerrata.co...lities/zipalign
> 
> Works on my vrtheme for both SGS3 and Kindle Fire using TWRP 2.2.2.1


I got this figured out a few weeks ago. Forgot I posted this. Thanks for the follow up though


----------

